

Amazon Bought This Man's Company. Now He's Coming for Them - johnh__
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2015-01-07/amazon-vs-dot-jet-dot-com-marc-lore-aims-to-beat-bezos

======
amalag
It seems like quite a challenge to integrate their software with sellers. But
if they do succeed, Amazon will not be able to compete on those terms. On the
other hand I wonder if it can justify the $50 price tag. Amazon takes $100 for
prime but does give other benefits besides shipping.

